# Machine wax



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

nice offer , the only downside is you can't chose what
kind of wax you put on it , and hot wax by hand is more effective
because you use more wax and your base get soaked.
but if you geet a for life card , you can put your board a few times in a row in and get a good soaked board back ^^
really nice offer


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

thats what i would do just tell the guy hey run this through like 15 times before you give it back to me.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I got a wax kit for Christmas but no one got me wax so I am waiting for it to come in the mail. I usually have the guy run it through 2 or 3 times and only ride it twice before I get it rewaxed. I can't justify spending $10 on 70 grams of wax at a store when in a few days I'll have a pound for $10. Thanks for the input!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Machine wax is the exact same as a factory wax.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's awesome. Like they said, just see if they're willing to run it through a couple times for you when you bring it in. Chances are they would probably refuse saying it isn't part of the deal, or try to convince you why it isn't necessary or could even be negative. Hopefully you can get in good with the techs and they'll hook you up.


----------

